# Eps Vektordatei? sind das nicht immer Vektoren?



## Leugim (7. Juni 2004)

Ich sollte mich um unsere Abi-shirts kümmern und habe  von einem Freund das Logo als psd und eps bekommen. Ich hab die Daten als "normales" photoshop eps weitergeleitet und heute kam die mail mit folgendem Inhalt zurück:



> Die Datei ist ja in 4-C angelegt. Wir drucken aber in Echtfarben
> (siebenfarbig) Sollen wir die Farben gemäß dem Ergebnis des
> PC-Drucker-Ausdrucks selbst festlegen oder haben Sie konkrete Farbvorgaben
> für grau (Text) blau-rot-grün-gelb (Ringe) sowie orange und rot (Flamme).
> ...



1. Wo stellt man diesen 7 Farben kram ein?
2. Wie kriege ich jetzt diese Grafik als "EPS Vektordatei" hin?





Hier die original dateien gepackt:
Shirt 
Danke...

p.S: Das Problem ist natürlich mal wieder  die Zeit...  Der Kram MUSS heute raus, sonst  werden die Dinger nicht rechtzeitig zum Abi-scherz fertig....


----------



## tool (7. Juni 2004)

Zu 1:
Sieben Farben wären RGB und CMYK (wie das allerdings eingestellt wird, weiss ich nicht).
Echtfarben sind Volltonfarben, also Sonderfarben nach HKS- oder Pantone-Tabellen.

Zu 2:
Die Grafik in Freehand oder dem Illustrator nachbauen und dann als eps sichern, denn ein Photoshop-Eps ist nicht das gleiche wie ein vektorisiertes Eps, da Photoshop ja mit Pixeln arbeitet.


----------



## Leugim (7. Juni 2004)

ohje....
das klingt gar nicht gut...
Ich besitze kein Vektor-programm.. Wie mache ich das denn dann am besten?
Ich dachte, die Druckereien hätten normalerweise die Möglichkeit es nachzeichnen zu lassen....
Ich habe auch keine Möglichkeit an CorelDraw oder Freehand zu gelangen, da die Leute die ich kenne und es auch gekauft haben nicht da sind...
Kann ich da eventuell die Demoversionen nutzen, obwohl wir die Shirts verkaufen? Allerdings täten wir dies nur innerhalb der Stufe, um die Druckkosten rauszukriegen... Wir häten dann keinen Gewinn daran. Ist es dann möglich?


----------



## sondermann (13. Juni 2004)

Sonderfarben lassen sich mithilfe von Schmuckfarbenkanälen anlegen, die genau dafür gedacht sind, Farben in eine Datei aufzunehmen, die nicht mit CMYK, sondern mit selbst gemischten Farben dargestellt werden sollen (z.B. Gold bei der Benson&Hedges-Reklame).
Lies die Online-Hilfe oder das Manual zu dem Thema.

In PS lassen sich vektorielle Formen (sog. Pfade) erstellen, man braucht also kein Grafikprogramm, zumindest nicht für Deine Hemd-Grafik.

Die Hinweise kommen für Dein aktuelles Problem sicher zu spät - sorry - aber vielleicht klappts dann bei der nächsten Kollektion.


----------



## fnlexx (27. Dezember 2004)

*Ich brauche hilfe!*

hallo miteinander

Ich habe das gleiche problem wie leugim, desshalb erstelle ich mal nicht gleich ein neues topic.... ich würde gerne für meine band Shirts machen lassen (bei equisto.de) aber ich habe KEINE ahnung von Vektorgrafiken oder so Bis jetzt hat sich mein grafisches basteln nur auf Jpgs und Gifs mit Photoshop beschränkt, also, kann mir bitte jemand helfen (für mich als dummy möglichst verständlich *g*) zu erklären wie ich einen Schriftzug in eine Vektordatei umwandle, ich hab wie schon gesagt nur Photoshop....

danke im vorraus an alle, die antworten...

gruß
Alex


----------



## megabit (28. Dezember 2004)

Um Schriften mit Photoshop in Pfade umzuwandeln wirst du ewig brauchen. du müsstest die Schrift mit dem Pfadzeichnen Tool nachbasteln.

Wenn es nur eine Schrift ist und nichts großartig verändert werdern muss und du mir die Schriftart sagst kann ich das für dich mit einem Vectorproggi machen, denn da dauert das nur Sekunden.

Bin aber erst nach Neujahr wieder da.


----------



## fnlexx (28. Dezember 2004)

megabit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um Schriften mit Photoshop in Pfade umzuwandeln wirst du ewig brauchen. du müsstest die Schrift mit dem Pfadzeichnen Tool nachbasteln.
> 
> Wenn es nur eine Schrift ist und nichts großartig verändert werdern muss und du mir die Schriftart sagst kann ich das für dich mit einem Vectorproggi machen, denn da dauert das nur Sekunden.
> 
> Bin aber erst nach Neujahr wieder da.


sehr, sehr geil! danke, du hast ne PN


----------

